# Grapes



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

I have IBS-D and I've noticed lately that grapes do not agree with me. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

Grapes do not agree with me either. I get bloated and gassy.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well grapes seem to help my C (or so they use to it is really stubborn now), so I would not be surprised if grapes would bother someone with IBS D


----------

